
In architecture, is 3D printing the new normal? - iamwil
http://www.smartplanet.com/blog/astute-architect/in-architecture-is-3d-printing-the-new-normal/536
======
officialchicken
No, not even close. Even in design school.

Less than 0.01% of all architectural designs get physical models made; it's
time consuming and its expensive. Only 2 reasons I've ever seen them done in
firms - large urban / public space (politics) projects or clients who have
money and can't imagine a 3d building from a set of drawings ("spatially
deficient"). That stated, I do know one coffee-table architect who has many
models for every project - he prefers sketch models (paper, usually) to
sketching.

